# purring chicken?



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I came into the chicken room and noticed all the chickens cuddled together and the oldest was making a purring sound ever so softly. What does that purring sound mean?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I have no idea but I know the sound your talking about! It is the sweetest sound I have ever heard!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

If you have ever heard a momma hen with chicks, it is the same sound she makes with the chicks under her. Sweet!! Right before she turns into psycho mom because you are looking at the chicks too close, and she hisses and starts to run and peck at you screaming...


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I know that one too Fuzziebutt!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Love that sound.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you all! Yes it's a wonderful sound! And so precious to see then all cuddled together and hear that sound! I'm so happy! All is good right now in my little flock! I Hope I hear that sound again soon!


----------

